# VBForums CodeBank > Codebank - Game Programming >  DirectX or D3D InGame Form - VB.NET

## drdrift

Hello everyone, i need you help, ASAP. Im making client like one of those gaming clients, but I stuck with call form to DirectX (Hooking). 

Is anyone willing to help me? its VB.NET 4.6 NetFramework project.
Please write me here, or PM , I have skype or TeamSpeak, anyway,

Thank you!

----------

